# Making a rim & Installing the rubber on a penny farthing bike tire



## Tom O (Apr 26, 2022)

I was watching Ron Covell’s Channel and found this interest especially putting the rubber on ( believe it or not I’ve wondered about that a long time. )
Hey @Alexander do you still have yours?

making the wheel





installing the rubber


----------



## Alexander (Apr 26, 2022)

Yes and as a side note rideable replicas made my bicycle, it very well could have been Greg himself!


----------



## Tom O (Apr 26, 2022)

I wasn’t sure if you knew about them so I thought I’d put it up.


----------



## Alexander (Apr 26, 2022)

just for context here is the CBC'S photo of me riding my Bicycle from rideable replicas.


----------



## YYCHM (Apr 26, 2022)

@Alexander You need one of these





__





						www.oddguitars.com
					





					www.oddguitars.com


----------



## Johnwa (Apr 27, 2022)

Tom O said:


> I was watching Ron Covell’s Channel and found this interest especially putting the rubber on ( believe it or not I’ve wondered about that a long time. )
> Hey @Alexander do you still have yours?
> 
> 
> ...


I really didn’t need to know how this was done, but now I know!  Fascinating.


----------



## Tom O (Apr 27, 2022)

I know right!


----------

